# Estacionar ou parquear



## Francelho

Olá a todos. Em outros idiomas há duas palavras para diferenciar o facto de estacionar o carro momentaneamente do de deixá-lo definitivamente até a próxima vez que se utilizar o carro. Afinal, todos sabem que há lugares onde se pode fazer uma coisa mas não a outra. 

Em português serve "estacionar, estacionamento" para ambos os dois actos? Ou talvez se usa "parquear, parqueamento" mais para deixar definitivamente o carro? 

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Não sei em Portugal, no Brasil vai ser sempre estacionar (verbo), estacionamento (substantivo).


----------



## patiinhu

Concordo com a Vanda! No brasil se diz estacionar.

O termo "parquear" vem da palavra parking em ingles, e e muito utilizado nas colonias brasileiras em paises onde se fala ingles. Esta e apenas uma forma de abrasileirar o ingles.


----------



## Alentugano

Em Portugal é *estacionar* e _*estacionamento.*_


----------



## vf2000

Acho que o que o Francelho quer dizer é a diferença entre PARAR e ESTACIONAR. 
PARQUEAR no Brasil não existe.
EX: proibido parar e estacionar.
"Parar" nesse sentido é encostar na calçada, deixar alguém descer ou subir e seguir.


----------



## fernandobn97007

O dicionário Houaiss dá parquear como:
Verbo transitivo direto - demarcar espaço para parqueamento ou estacionamento.
Verbo transitivo direto e intransitivo - estacionar('encostar')


----------



## Vanda

Sim , só que não é normal para um brasieiro dizer parquear.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Concordo com a Vanda e Wf2000. Aqui a gente para ou estaciona o carro


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com tudo o que disseram, claro, só queria acrescentar que muitas vezes nós aqui em Portugal usamos também o verbo '_deixar_': _'Deixei o carro na Rua tal_', '_- Onde é que vou deixar o carro? - Deixa aí!'_


----------



## Vanda

Nós também.   Melhor ainda quando as madames entram nos shoppings e depois dizem: não sei onde deixei meu carro.


----------



## sambistapt

Parquear não é relativo a aviões? Penso que já ouvi neste sentido este verbo.


----------



## Sagitary

Agora por incrível que pareça _parquea_r não me soa estranho, creio que já ouvi este uso antes.


_Sambista_

No caso de aviões o uso é _taxiar_! 

Ps: trabalho na aviação


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em espanhol _parquear_ é palavra de spanglish, absolutamente inadmissível. En português sempre empreguei _estacionar o carro, deixar o carro_. É surpreendente o seu aparecimento no Houaiss.


----------



## Francelho

Exactamente, o que eu estava a procurar era a diferença entre "parar" e "estacionar". Há lugares em que é permitido parar um momento, sem descer do carro, mas não é permitido estacionar.

 Por exemplo, em espanhol, "_estacionar_" quer dizer parar o carro um momento (eis então mais um pequeno falso amigo), e "_aparcar_" serve para estacionar o carro, desligando-o e deixando-o. A mesma diferença há em italiano entre "_sostare_" e "_parcheggiare_".


----------



## Francelho

Ora, pode "estacionamento" ser, à parte do acto de estacionar, o lugar onde se estaciona o carro? Acho que sim, não é?


----------



## C. Curty Jr.

"Estacionar" envolve parar o carro, desligar o motor, trancar as portas (no Brasil isso é fundamental) e abandoná-lo (não definitivamente, você deve ir buscá-lo mais tarde ). Quando é uma parada rápida (para embarque ou desembarque, por exemplo), o correto é "Parar".

"Deixar" o carro, também serve. Assim como "largar", de forma informal. Ex.: Ele não sabe onde largou a Brasília amarela.

*Francelho*,
"estacionamento" é sim o local destinado a estacionar os carros.


----------



## djlaranja

Acho que parquear é um anglicismo. O uso consagrado, corrente, corriqueiro mesmo é - como já disseram - _parar_ e _estacionar_.

Isto se reflete inclusive no que dizem os manuais técnicos de trânsito (*não* sou da área!) e as placas indicativas.

Proibido estacionar: aqui.
Proibido estacionar e parar: aqui.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## coolbrowne

Mais uma razão para evitar o Houaiss...





fernandobn97007 said:


> O dicionário Houaiss dá parquear...


----------



## Vanda

coolbrowne said:


> Mais uma razão para evitar o Houaiss...


Não sejamos precipitados em fazer julgamentos subjetivos. O verbo parquear existe nos bons dicionários brasileiros (pelo menos), o fato de ser uma palavra comum ou não é outra história.
Aurélio: parquear = 


> Estacionar (5): "Esse homem havia parqueado o carro pouco adiante e com rapidez desembarcara."  (Haroldo Maranhão, As Peles Frias, p. 158.)


Também pensei que pudesse ser um uso antigo, mas Haroldo é escritor contemporâneo, portanto, talvez um uso mais contemporâneo mesmo, mas não comum. 
O Aulete on-line não registra o verbete, tampouco o Priberam. Contudo o Priberam manda consultar o flip.,  ou seja a palavra está provaelmente em vias de ser introduzida no dicionário.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Não sei qual a razão! Apenas dei uma informação, qual dicionário usar? qual o melhor deles? Quem informa corretamente? Senão deixaríamos de usar outras palavras com origem no inglês também como Lanchar (to lunch).



coolbrowne said:


> Mais uma razão para evitar o Houaiss...


----------



## almufadado

Parquear - estacionar um carro num parque, puxar o travão de mão e deixar o veiculo parqueado. 

Parque de estacionamento - local destinado ao estacionamento de veículos situado em espaço/área delimitado/a. Os parques de estacionamento implicam uma taxa de parqueamento ou de estacionamento.

Estacionar - imobilizar o veiculo na via ou em local apropriado.

Mal-estacionado - diz-se de o veiculo imobilizado na via ou em local não apropriado ou proibido.

Estacionar em 2a fila - quando se imobiliza o veículo paralelo à faixa estacionamento, sempre em contravenção


----------

